# PROM!



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

My goal is to have a date and to have a kick *** time at prom this year. I'll update y'all on my progress.

17/f/CT


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

My money's on you making it. Don't you disappoint me.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm in a simliar spot, Nightingale.

Can I get some luck too?


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> I'm in a simliar spot, Nightingale.
> 
> Can I get some luck too?


Absolutely! Good luck to you, too, Qolselanu!


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm throwing some luck your way Qolselanu.

Here's an update: My mom's bestfriend has two teenage sons a year younger and a year older than me. My mother set up something where I'll be going on a double date with a friend of one of the sons. I really hope it pans out. More updates later...

Oh, I also asked my bestfriend to find me someone and I'm going to ask this guy I worked with last summer if he knows anyone.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

NightinGale said:


> I'm throwing some luck your way Qolselanu.
> 
> Here's an update: My mom's bestfriend has two teenage sons a year younger and a year older than me. My mother set up something where I'll be going on a double date with a friend of one of the sons. I really hope it pans out. More updates later...
> 
> Oh, I also asked my bestfriend to find me someone and I'm going to ask this guy I worked with last summer if he knows anyone.


It looks like you may end up with a load of guys. :lol When is prom? I didn't go to my mine and that was loonngg ago, anyway. Hope it's just truly a wonderful time for you!


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Ah...getting VERY frustrated at this point. 

I understand that my former bestfriend and I have become very distant as of late and we both know this, but you'd think out of respect of six years of friendship she'd include me in her prom table! Now I have no prom table and I'll probably be stuck with either NO table or some random table with the other misfits.

Also...I am getting even more frustrated because I have asked all these people about Prom dates and people are promising me things about hooking me up and no one is coming through and ARG! I just wish people wouldn't be so slow because I only have TWO weeks to find a date and all I do is work during the week which means I only have two weekends to find someone. VERY FRUSTRATING.

Everyone tells me, "You're so cute! Anyone would want to go with you!" Than why has no one asked me!!! For the love of God give me a break, please!

All I wanted for Prom was to enjoy myself and now I feel this is turning into one big mess.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

BTW, 

**** you, Kam 

(former bestfriend).


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

NightinGale said:


> Ah...getting VERY frustrated at this point.
> 
> I understand that my former bestfriend and I have become very distant as of late and we both know this, but you'd think out of respect of six years of friendship she'd include me in her prom table! Now I have no prom table and I'll probably be stuck with either NO table or some random table with the other misfits.
> 
> ...


Frustration is understandable, but there is still time.

You say everyone says you're cute. Maybe there are some guys who'd like to go with you, but are too shy to ask you. Since you really want to go to prom, have you considered asking a guy out?

As for where you sit, I don't know how it works, but maybe a "random" table would be an opportunity to make a new friend, at least for the evening. 
I hope you go, no matter what, for your own sake, if this is what you want to do. :hug


----------



## aerosmithrox (Nov 12, 2005)

That's terrible NightinGale. I can't imagine a friend treating you like that. Maybe she's secretly enjoying your situation because she certainly doesn't sound like much of a friend anymore. 

Too bad you and Qolselanu can't attend each other's proms. That's the only drawback with cyber friends; they live too far away.

Aero


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Okay, in a near panic here. No date. I have about...seven days to find a date and I'm getting sick with worry. I know worrying doesn't do anything and I should just let the world do its thing and things will work out, but nothing seems to be happening and I'm feeling so overwhelmed. Oh, and remember how I said I was going to ask this guy I worked with last summer if he knew anyone? Well, he's usually online 24/7, but lately he's mysteriously dissappeared. What's his deal? It's not like I asked _him_ out to prom. He's really failing as a human being right now and I hope a house falls on him.

Stressing out...

I know what I have to do. I have to take a deep breath and rework this situation as a fresh challenge: HOW TO GET A PROM DATE IN SEVEN DAYS. I'm just getting sick, sick, sick. Even if I do get a prom date I have to fill out all these stupid mother f*cking forms at the last minute. Worst worst worst case scenario is that I won't get a date and in that case I won't go and then I'll just feel terrible. Omg, I crying right now I feel so over whelmed someone f*cking help me!


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

NightinGale,

I wish I had magical words for you. All I can do is offer support. :hug


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Okay so...I checked the calendar and I didn't have seven days to find a date...I had two weeks! So I was flipping out over nothing. Well, almost nothing. Here's a little update on the drama of my life.

I asked my former best friend and her boyfriend if they knew of anyone that I could go to prom with. They said they'd look around...and I got no answer. So I've given up on them.

Last summer I worked with this kid from another school whose older sister was a senior. I asked him if he'd ask his sister if she knew of any available seniors from that school. He blew me off, so I blew up at him and deleted his s/n from my buddy list...so I've given up on him.

My mom's best friend has two teenage sons and they planned a blind date for me and this junior from my school. I never heard back from him so I've given up on that.

Looks pretty f*cking grim, eh? And I'm feeling like grade A crap right now. 

Good News: My sister's boyfriend has a younger brother my age and they're planning on having him be my date. He's really cute so I'm super excited. The only problem? He lives in Pennsylvania and I live in Connecticut which means there's a good chance this will not work out. I don't want to be negative, but I'm just trying to be realistic here. Why does nothing work out for me? I can't wait to see my therapist...


----------



## aerosmithrox (Nov 12, 2005)

Good for you for deleteing that kid off your buddy list. Doesn't sound like much of a buddy. He might have been upset because you didn't ask him but from the sound of it he's immature.

If your prom date is your sister's boyfriend's younger brother then it probably will work out ok. It probably gives the brother an excuse to spend time with your sister. 

Aero


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Haha, thanks Aero, that's exactly what I needed to hear.

Hindsight tells me that I was a total A-hole to Steve, the guy I deleted off my buddy list. Oh well. He's a full two years younger than me and he acts like a ten-year-old so I never considered him for a prom date.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow. Today our school gave us information about the prom. I ask a buddy if he was going. He said he would go with his girlfriend. THen he asked me if I would go. I said yes. He then asked who would I go with. But, of course both of us knew already knew who I wanted to go with. I told him a long time ago who I liked. Later he also said that I better ask her before someone else does.

During 3rd period today I got some whispers from him. (The girl I liked is in that class also. ) "Do it! Ask her!" I flustered and floundered. My mouth and throat dried up quickly. I thought to myself: "Am I really here? Is this happening? What if?" But, I just couldn't bring myself to ask her. During lunch I could not eat at all. I felt weird and was just not hungry. I was with my friends during lunch but I just zoned out. I still had one more class with her today. But even then, I failed to ask her. When I came home I spent a good 90minutes on my bed just thinking and zoning out. I really realized that social anxiety is the most negative thing ever. I actually had so many chances to ask her to the prom today but I totally failed. My mind just stopped me cold.

None of that matters now. The regret I have been feeling all my life has to stop. I just promised myself that no matter what I will ask her tomorrow before anyone else does. Failure is not an option.

_I'm scared._


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Good luck, NightinGale. I'm amazed a such a big goal, this is really proactive and it impresses me seeing as I could never even think about doing it.

And go Qolselanu! It'll be scarey but if she says yes it'll all be worth it! :banana


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Failure. 

I was so close to asking her, but my body went rapidly endothermic on me and it felt like I was dying.

Tomorrow is another day right?


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Qolselanu, babe! Don't make a bigger thing out of this than it has to be. Have you ever seen the t.v. show "Made" on Mtv? The person always has a major crush on someone and through the show s/he is encouraged to talk to the crush and y'know what happens 99% of the time? The crush is a total a-hole or the crush says "No" when the person asks him/her out. But you know what also happens? That person, the one being "Made", finds someone better. So what I'm saying here is that, assume that the girl can say no, but things can still be okay, y'know? You'll find someone else to go to prom with and it'll be fun as long as you want to have fun, but that's just my opinion. Why don't you try asking the girl out just for the hell out asking her out? That way, win or lose, at least you won't live with the regret of not asking. Or **** Prom, wait until after the dance and ask her out to a drink or something.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Squizzy said:


> Good luck, NightinGale. I'm amazed a such a big goal, this is really proactive and it impresses me seeing as I could never even think about doing it.


Thanks Squizzy, it's not that big of a goal, though. I just asked around if anyone knew a potential prom date and I got one. Now I'm just trying to channel all my nervous energy into visualizing myself having a lot of fun dancing!

Oh, and I'm not freaking out anymore. The prom-date thing is official and the Pennsylvanian guy has definitely agreed to be my date. I'll actually get to _meet_ him the weekend after this one.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I know what you mean. I do want to get it over with.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Mein Gott!

Short story: I asked. She said no. 

I feel wierd. But I am also glad I did it.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Qolselanu said:


> Short story: I asked. She said no.
> 
> I feel wierd. But I am also glad I did it.


I'm so happy for you, babe! Wasn't it great to just DO IT and not beat yourself up anymore? You can put that in your little book of accomplishments. That took nerves. Do you know anyone with a cute daughter you could take to Prom?

Btw...I have a little story of my own to tell y'all about. If you read past posts I've made on this thread, than you'll know that my mom and her best friend made plans to hook me up with the friend's teenage son's friend. Did that make sense? Okay this "blind date" was a junior at my school, but I'd never met him. Long story short, I never heard back from him. So I was bummed, but my mom told me this story (BTW, I'm 'Sabrina', my would-be blind date was 'David', my mom's friend is 'Jo Ellen', and her teenage son is 'Spencer'.):

"So Jo Ellen was at youth group yesterday and she asks David, 'Are you sure you don't want to go to Prom with Sabrina? She's really cute.' And David says, 'Uh&#8230;I don't know. Spencer, what do you think? Is she cute?' And Spencer says, 'Oh yeah. I would have taken her to Prom myself if I wasn't already going.' And right when David was about to answer Jo Ellen yelled, 'Too late! She's already got a date!'" And then when Jo Ellen asked, "Why didn't you believe me when I said she was cute?" He said, "Because there's a difference between 'cute' and mom 'cute'."


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Took nerves? Heh. I think that was the hardest thing I ever did. I mean really. I barely did it. Somehow, past solid habits and death conjuring nervousness I did something that approaches impossibility in my mind.

I know I asked her. But, ever since I asked I keep feeling these realizations that I actually did it! It's like a part of me is attempting to refuse I did it. 

What is this Im feeling?


----------



## aerosmithrox (Nov 12, 2005)

Nightingale! Good Job! I'm glad everything is looking up for you. I hope you have a great time at ayour prom.

Qolselanu, you should be proud of yourself too. It took a lot of guts to ask that girl to the prom. And now you won't be beating yourself up about should I ask her, what if I did ask her, what if, what if, what if. The what if's are the worst of all.

Have your buddy's ask their girlfriends if they know anyone who wants to go to the prom but doesn't have a date. Girls are born matchmakers and I'm sure they'll set something up for you.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Ah, more drama.

I have no prom table at this point.

I was going to sit at this other girl's table but I didn't get back to her in time and so now...there is no table. Ahh....oh well. I guess all I can do is cross my fingers and hope for the best.


----------



## aerosmithrox (Nov 12, 2005)

This is like a soap opera. Nightingale did you get a table yet? Qolselanu did you find someone else to go with?


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes! So I got a table and I got my dress and I have a date. I'm actually having my first semi-conversation with him right now. It's via instant messaging, which is not my favorite form of conversation, but what the hell. I actually like talking to someone in person over talking online. I'll tell you how it goes. Qoselanu, what happened!!!??? Date yet? 

BTW, I welcome anyone to record their prom woes or triumphs on this thread. Prom sucks if you're not going and everyone else is asking you constantly about it...believe me I know!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I never went to my prom sigh, good luck to you guys who are going


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Alright. I really wanted to go with, well, _her._ After I asked my crush I didnt feel too excited about it because I've never actually gone to any of my schools dances. So I havent went around looking for someone else to go with.

Yeah I know I should go so I wont regret not going.


----------



## Just A Puppy (Apr 13, 2006)

Hehe, I'm getting all stressed out for you just reading this. 

I hope everything works out for you Quolselanu. You may just say "F$$$ the prom!", end up hanging out with that pretty goth girl that doesn't talk to anyone at school, she becomes infatuated with you and you two(or 3 if she has a girlfriend) has wild kinky sex that lasts the whole night while everyone else mills about listening to bad music, drinking dirty sock flavored cool-aid and trying to cop a feel without arousing the attention of authority figures.

Later she takes you to a goth/industrial club and you find out that you like EBM so much that you become a world renown DJ in that genre. 

Sure, that sounds like absurd male fantasy but my point is that great things can happen at the strangest times. So don't get too down when things don't go as planned because who knows what great things tomorrow will surprise you with.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Even though this thread is OLD I just wanted to update everyone on the situation: Prom is TOMORROW! 

Everything is accounted for: dress, date, make-up, etc. I'm so excited and I promise to update again on Sunday.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

WOW! I just got back from Prom and it was great--the date was not. My prom date was totally clueless and just talked about himself the entire time, but that's okay because he also liked dancing so we were on the dance floor 'til midnight.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Im glad it worked out for you


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, today is my schools prom. I don't feel bad about not going. Of course, I've never been to one of my schools dances, so I don't know what I'm missing out on. I'm sure I would have been nervious as hell if I would have went. 6 hours of pure socializing.. Eep.


----------

